# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Posts in both public and commercial services

## ragulduy

In situations like this one - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-together.html

would it be possible to get access to the thread in the commercial services forum for the users active in the thread in the public forum? I would be interested in seeing the resolution so that I could:
1. See if there was an alternative working solution, one of the benefits to me of posting in the public forums is seeing how other approach problems I am unable to solve.
2. Continue to tweak my solution to provide a working one - in this case the original code worked on the dummy dataset but not on the full dataset. I think I could have made a few small changes to get it to work though.

----------


## arlu1201

yudlugar,

The reason the thread was asked to be moved to the CS forum was not because you were not able to provide a solution but because the OP is pressed for time.

I am currently working on the thread and i will send over the solution to you once done. 

Since this question is almost solved by you, you can PM the user asking if they can wait for a short while so you can tweak it to work on the full dataset.  Then we can remove the thread from the paid forum.

----------


## ragulduy

My suggestion is not related to the thread being moved or the reason for doing so but what happens after the thread has been moved.

For what it's worth, I had a look and I don't think my solution will work on the size of the actual dataset, it would take forever. I would appreciate seeing how you approach it.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, i got your point.  There was a discussion among the mods and admin regarding this and it was decided that we have a slight addition to the CS process, where the OP is asked if he would like the question to be moved to the free forum so others can see the solution.  If yes, it would be moved.  However, this part is still in the development phase.

----------


## ragulduy

Ok, thanks.

----------

